# Cut Sportlines



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Some guy on ebay is selling eibach sportlines for 51 bucks and has an hour remaining. They are cheap because he cut the front so that the car would be even. They are stock 1.9 in the front, but they now lower the car 2.2 inches. 

I was wondering, will the ride totally suck? Im just considering it because this is a really cheap deal.

Please get back to me soon cause the bidding is almost over.

(I was told the ride would be bouncy, but that doesnt really matter to me, I like hydraulics and air bags, so this might actually be a plus. My main concern is that it wont break anything?)


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I know people who have cut their springs. If done correctly, it'll be fine. And he did cut the TOP of the springs right? Because if you cut the bottom then that adds to a totally shitty ride. But hell, 51 bucks...BID ON 'EM!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Thanks man, but its been over since yesterday at about 9


----------

